# X800GTO ICEQII Turbo 256mb PCIE 16



## sadisticflirt (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a HIS X800GTO ICEQII Turbo 256mb PCIE 16x card and am trying to use ATITool to overclock it. I am running windows xp pro x64 and I've noticed that the 3d view in atitool will only go at about 13fps at any speed, including stock (400/490). Is that right?

I'm getting mixed signals with this program and I am looking for advice. I have the latest build and a 64bit OS. The card is unlockable to 16 pipes but for some reason the Dump Bios button in ATITool is grayed out for me so I cannot back up my current ati bios. I do not have a floppy drive available to me so I can't think of anything else...

I've heard this card is wonderful in the overclocking area but I just have not been successful.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 4, 2006)

make sure you have 64bit drivers as well, this could impact on performance.  if the card works in a 2d and a 3d mode, then the FPS could be of the card working in 2d mode.


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 4, 2006)

I do have 64bit catalyst drivers...as far as the 2d, 3d thing I am not sure how I would check that...


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 4, 2006)

I went and installed ATI Tray Tools from guru3d.com and the 3d view there reads that I am getting around 545-555 fps. Could there just be something wrong with ATITool and how it's working with my set up?


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 5, 2006)

Does ATI Tool even support 64-bit? I'm just asking, wouldn't know because I don't have Pro 64.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 5, 2006)

It works for me (kind of) 
I use Win64 too and have the same card. Mine OCs east to 550/650. 
But I noticed problems with Ati tools so I use Riva Tuner.

http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner&menu=8


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

what's your set up markkleb?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is mine. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/275

Before i had the Water Cooling I used the stock UV Blue fan setup and got 550/650. Even in my Qpack case it worked well. I have broken off the cap 3 times (and resoldered it back on). Its been in 4 comps and jusk keeps working and working.

I think the HIS Iturbo cards are special.(better memory or something) I love this card.


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

interesting...I think part of my problem is that I'm using a cheapo powersupply...I have stock cooling on my processor but it never runs hot, even over clocked it remains under 37 degrees....the x800gto has a huge heat sink/fan rig on it that HIS slapped on there that is supposed to keep it cool but at stock speeds under normal gaming (For me it's CS:Source or HL2 (Episode One currently) or F.E.A.R.) it runs hot...if I feel the back where the memory modules are it is hot to the touch but only overclocked will it lock up and crash. Should I replace that huge space taking fan that is really not keeping my card cool with something else? Any recommendations? I don't think I'd like to do water cooling and I don't use sata drives just good ol' ata.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 5, 2006)

The origional Cooler is probably one of the best there is. I epoxied(ArcticSilver epoxy) Swiftech copper heatsinks on the memory chips and that helps the memory alot.

Do you have a pict of the inside of your case?

How cheepo is ur PS?


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

well the case is a JustPC case and it's the 450w PS that came with the case. 

http://www.bonafidereviews.com/article.php?id=101
http://www.bonafidereviews.com/article.php?id=111&page=3

in the pic: that is the card, exactly (well the image, mine is a GTO not a GT) (but you get it, that's the cooling unit on my card)

Really I just want to flash this to 16 pipes and I cannot seem to get an answer out of anyone here but others are. It's unsettling...I have the files, atiflash and the modded bios...I just do not know how to creat a bootable cdrom. I do not have a floppy drive nor do I have access to one.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814161166

This is my EXACT card.
And mine dosent unlock to 16 pipes. It does run all the games I play MAX.


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

That's it alright. I cannot overclock it. I have no idea why. If I even move the core/memory like 10 increments for each, the thing won't last 15 min in game. It does run most things on high settings which is good.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 5, 2006)

What program are u using to OC?


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

well I was using ATITool but that says I get 12fps in the 3d view it has whereas ATI Tray Tools from guru3d says I'm getting 555fps in it's 3d view. I have not tried overclocking with tray tools though and I think ati tools is just not working with my catalyst drivers and/or my 64bit OS.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 5, 2006)

get rid of it and use the one I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll try that if I fail with tray tools


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 5, 2006)

well got up to 630 for the max memory but as I supposed it would, it crashed on max core while I stepped out...


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I moved the card to the primary PCI-E slot on the board and jiggled some powercords around. There must have been a loose connection because now the fans run fast and I am now able to OC the card with ATI Tray Tools to about 450/540. I try to keep the increments on either side equal so if the default is 400/490 and I take it up 50, I will get 450/540. Is that good when overclocking? The way I'm pushing it up that is. I will try 500/590 later and see how that goes. I have yet to flash the thing...I have a bootable cdrom with the files I need to flash on it. It boots with Cadera or w/e. Gets to the a: prompt and the tut I read says that my files are on z: but that is an invalid drive so I don't know what to do there....


----------



## sadisticflirt (Jun 6, 2006)

There it go baby, dont stop now


----------



## rpg711 (Jun 28, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> The origional Cooler is probably one of the best there is. I epoxied(ArcticSilver epoxy) Swiftech copper heatsinks on the memory chips and that helps the memory alot.
> 
> Do you have a pict of the inside of your case?
> 
> How cheepo is ur PS?


umm copper heatsinks would heat the memory up because copper usually is for when a fan is blowing across them for heat dissipation. I keep the aluminum ones and keep the cooling stock... other than some ac5...thats it.


----------



## rpg711 (Jun 28, 2006)

sadisticflirt said:
			
		

> Well, I moved the card to the primary PCI-E slot on the board and jiggled some powercords around. There must have been a loose connection because now the fans run fast and I am now able to OC the card with ATI Tray Tools to about 450/540. I try to keep the increments on either side equal so if the default is 400/490 and I take it up 50, I will get 450/540. Is that good when overclocking? The way I'm pushing it up that is. I will try 500/590 later and see how that goes. I have yet to flash the thing...I have a bootable cdrom with the files I need to flash on it. It boots with Cadera or w/e. Gets to the a: prompt and the tut I read says that my files are on z: but that is an invalid drive so I don't know what to do there....


those cards were made to handle 500/500 so how u cant reach 500/590 is very odd....


----------

